# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 02.07.2018 - 09.07.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *9*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *14*, суммарный объем: *4* мб Обработано файлов: *35*, суммарный объем: *8* мб Уникальных файлов: *34*, суммарный объем: *8* мб Признаны безопасными: *2* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *4*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219541 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:userspapirusappdataroamingulwvy.dll - *1* c:windowssystem32themctrl.dll - *1* c:windowssystem32wsaudio.dll - *1* c:windowssystem32ihctrl32.dll - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *3* Worm.VBS.Agent.gu - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

